# Galveston bay drum fishing



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

OK ..... you guys can laugh but I look at this as a shakedown cruise for a half day from noon til 4 tomorrow drum fishing.
anyone want to go?
PM me with a phone number


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

sylvan said:


> OK ..... you guys can laugh but I look at this as a shakedown cruise for a half day from noon til 4 tomorrow drum fishing.
> anyone want to go?
> PM me with a phone number


im up in BV next time you want to run just send me a PM


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Kylie
The first post was actually for 2 weekends ago and I have no idea how to delete it. 
I did have a response however and one 2cooler made the trip - it was fun........ been a long time since I have been drum fishing. I will keep you in mind for a future trip.

I have spent a lot of time making the boat ready for the summer offshore season and have laughed a lot using an electric reel drum fishing - practicing for deep-dropping for grouper and tiles.

I will be fishing Dutch Kueteman's handicap drum tournament next month. It is a worthy cause and I urge anyone who can to participate


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just signed up as a Captain for the Dutch Kueteman's Tournament. I can't wait to work with these guys.


----------

